# Warm boots



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Any suggestions for warm cold weather boots? I am looking for something to wear in the tree stand during the late season and for ice fishing/ minimal walking activities. I am considering two styles. I like the Cabelas rubber Comfort Trac boots with 2000 gr. of Thinsulate. I am also considering the Cabelas Extreme Preditor pac boots. Also does anyone understand Thinsulate? One would think that a boot with 2000 gr. Thinsulate would be warmer than one with 1200 gr. The Predator has 1200 and Cabelas claims they are good down to -150 while their Inferno boots with 2000 gr. are only good to -140 ?!?! Thanks for any input!


----------



## xx78 (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorel Pac boots


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm with you on that one xx78! I love mine!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

LaCross ice kings or LaCross p.f.t.'s.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I have the Cabelas 2000 Gram Rubber boots and I love them! They are the warmest boots I've had on my feet. They are also pretty heavy. I think they are fine for sitting or standing especially but not walking miles and miles.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I second Sorel pack Boots. I've had mine for years and they are my extreme cold weather boots. Awesome, awesome, awesome. also, you need to look at construction and other methods of heat containment, etc. Just because a boot has 40,000 grams of thinsulate does not mean it is a great cold weather boot. 
I have the Sorel Chieftain. Do a google search and you can find them. Good for -100. God, I hope it never gets that cold.

http://www.eaglesportscenter.com/sorel.htm
ski


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Most folks at Bowsite and ArcheryTalk recommend people to wear Mickey Mouse boots. Do google search on those boots and you will see what I mean. Currently I use Ice Breaker boot blanket, its good enough to keep my feet warm in all day stand. Thinking about getting a pair of Mickey's for next year instead of carrying a boot blanket.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's one of em.

http://www.fatiguesarmynavy.com/store/item/US1616


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I have used the Mickey Mouse boots for years and never had cold feet. Well a few 8 hour treestand sessions during Muzzleloader season have really tested them, and they have been chilly, but not cold. The key is to not put too many pairs of socks on. Your toes need some room to wiggle. My feet sweat in mine if it is not under 35 degrees. They are a bit cumbersome, but so are all other cold weather boots. You can find them cheap if you wear smaller sizes at military surplus sites like cheaperthan dirt.com. For the money they are a great boot.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

If your having to walk around and don't want the extra weight of the "pac" boots, what you may consider is getting the coldest rated "regular" hunting you can afford and then get a pair of the boot blankets. The main cause of cold feet is the contact between your boot bottems and the cold ground or metal stand. Warmth draws to cold. I have even warmed my feet on the stand just by standing on my gloves to prevent it from happening. Another option is to use the foot warmers between your toes and the bottem of the boots by attaching to your socks. I have used the pac boots but noticed that with my bad knees the extra weight is not worth the discomfort that they cause when walking around. I have tried all of the above methods and have had luck with them. Just my .02. Good luck.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. Bought a pair of boots Sat. , I guess kind of like an early xmas gift to myself!!  The wife and I were at Meijer shopping and they were running a sale on all boots. They are Winchester pac boots made by Proline. They have 400 gr. Ultra Thinsulate plus additional 200 gr. Ultra in the booties (600 gr. total). They are suppose to be good down to -40. The constuction seems good for the brand so we'll see. They were only $35 so I guess I'm not out much if they aren't so great!  Santa was kind as I got Cabelas GC so I am planning a trip to Dundee real soon!! I plan on getting a pair of all rubber boots (light insulation) for warmer weather and early season bowhunts. I considered the Micky boots but decided against them. If it's that darn cold I ain't gonna be out there!! I'll be in my shop with the woodstove blaring making lures!!


----------



## Catslammer (May 17, 2004)

Do an ebay search for them. There are tons of them. I take it these don't come in 1/2 sizes? Should I round up or down? I wear a 10.5. 

My sole came off my Wolverines the other day, so I'm in the market for a new pair of insulated boots also. It looks like the Mickey Boots are pretty cheap. $25-$50 on ebay. How heavy are they? Are these all the same? or are some more insulated than others? The one ad I found said they are rated to -20. that doesn't seem like a very high rating for an insulated hunting boot.

Catslammer


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Just ordered a pair of US Surplus Mickeys from Sportsman Guide
They have brand new ones and slightly used issued ones
also they have 2 styles 1 being the white ones that have a double layer wool liner and the black ones that have a single layer 
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=170584
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=221816
Now just need some cold weather
geowol


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Received my Mickey boots from Sportsman Guide today
They were issued boots back in 1987
I was unhappy with the Quality the rubber was cracked throughout the boots
Sending them back and going to try New unissued 

Also Gander Mountain Hillard have some Rockys on sale
1200 gram $69.00 & $79.00

geowol


----------

